# Trust Issues



## trust_wife (Mar 27, 2013)

My husband meet a girl on twitter and has been communicating with her through texts for a while now. She has been going through a lot in her life losing her ex-fiance in a crash and her being diagnose with cancer. I don't mind the text messages but lately he has been talking to her on the phone but only when i have gone to the gym or when i have gone to bed. They talk up to two hours twice a night. He says they are just friends and they talk about motocross and life. But he blocked me on twitter and another girl on there twitted "aww look at you two love birds". What should i do or am i over reacting?


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

You should tell him his relationship is inappropriate. Any communication he has with her should be in front of you. He needs to unblock you from twitter and allow you to see what they are talking about.

If his relationship is appropriate, then he has nothing to hide.


----------



## MysteryMan1 (Nov 4, 2012)

trust_wife said:


> What should i do or am i over reacting?


Step up to the plate and demand that he knock it the F off. I would only block someone on Twitter if I was trying to hide something or they had been harassing me, I assume you have not been harassing him. This sounds like an EA.


----------



## LouAnn Poovy (Mar 21, 2013)

*The fact that you even ask if you are overreacting is concerning. Are you kidding? You husband is in full blown EA. WAKE UP.*


----------



## althea0212 (Apr 6, 2013)

Tell him upfront that you are starting to doubt about his relationship with the lady since he blocked you from Twitter and he prefers to talk to her when you're not around. That is not fair. You are the wife and you have the right to know about the lady he is talking with.


----------



## abcl06735 (Mar 30, 2013)

Stop it before it is too late.

My wife did this with a facebook friend. I trusted her completely. Never checked up on her. Especially as I thought it was innocent because he was a pastor. 

It wasn't. Now we are divorcing.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

He shouldn't even be talking to her period. So what if she is going through some issues. She is not his life partner. You are. You are the wife. The one he vowed to FORSAKE ALL OTHERS for. She can cry on someone elses shoulder. He needs to quit and imo go full no contact with this woman. 

Blocking you is a big red flag. He is putting her before you. Another no no. Step up and put your foot down woman. This is highly inappropriate of your husband.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

I'd be okay with it up to the blocking bit. That doesn't fly with me. Tell him to unblock you or block her completely. In fact, because he did that, I'd be inclined to think that the relationship has gone past just friends and needs to stop.


----------



## abcl06735 (Mar 30, 2013)

The blocking, that's the killer.

My wife and the pastor had private facebook accounts I never knew about until I found downloaded exchanges on her PC.

They might only be at the stage of exploring their interests in one another. You might be able to handle that revelation. If it's gone to the physical, or virtual physical, that's going to be harder. If it's gone to the emotions, i.e. they are falling in love, this is going to be a whole lot harder to take.

You need to stop it right away.

As someone on this site said:

"Those with nothing to hide - hide nothing."

And don't take any lame excuses.

Again, another quote:

"Most of us are all too willing to entertain an outlandish lie rather than accept a devastating truth."


----------



## NitaJeane (Apr 7, 2013)

MysteryMan1 said:


> Step up to the plate and demand that he knock it the F off. I would only block someone on Twitter if I was trying to hide something or they had been harassing me, I assume you have not been harassing him. This sounds like an EA.


Lord oh Lord....  If he is blocking you on twitter why would you not over-react. I'd be one mad lady and that house would be lit like a torch. He obviously found his piece of cake and he ain't worried if you know it or not. You allowed it as well by letting him even start texting her. If my old man started texting another woman he'd been gone before he finished that sentence. You need to give him an ultimatum you or the curb or simply live with it. Just sayin.


----------



## sniperghostXD (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow, I couldn't believe a husband would block his wife! If I were 
you, I would be mad as hell. Their relationship ain't just "friends" 
anymore. It's plain to see, else he wouldn't have blocked you, his 
wife, for heaven's sake., wake up and demand for him to give you 
his password on twitter and his e-mail. After all you are his 
wife. You have every right to do so. Don't let him do this to you. 
If he ain't hiding something fishy, he would give you access to it.

Go girl, fight for your right!


----------

